# Build pool



## Soyar (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have a quick question. I want to build a pool in my back yard but there is a sewer line preventing the vinyl liner pool from being any bigger than 12'x24'. For 29K is that worth it for a pool that small? Should I just sell my home and see if I can't find another house with a pool or with a larger back yard? Can you add a slide to a pool that small? Thanks in advance,

Sharon


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it the sewer lateral for your house - or the city maintained sewer main? If it is just your house line, perhaps it could be relocated/rerouted out of the way by a plumber?


----------

